# Chainear / Chaineado



## swift

Hola amigos:

No quería irme de vacaciones sin antes proponerles una última discusión alrededor de un costarriqueñismo.

En el habla popular costarricense, existe un verbo que se emplea para decir que alguien se ha arreglado muy bien. Se trata del verbo "chainearse". A continuación, algunos ejemplos del verbo en contexto:
A
- ¿Para dónde vas tan chaineado?
- Diay, a la fiesta de la cabra.

B
Ayer, antes de irme, me chainée bien y me puse colonia para ir a ver a la güila.

C
Ahora vi a Alejandro, iba bien chaineado... Quién sabe a quién iba a ver.
​Desgraciadamente, los únicos verbos que yo conozco son bastante cultos (como "parer"). Por eso, me gustaría conocer los verbos del registro familiar en francés.

Además, quisiera señalar que existe también un sustantivo para referirse a la vestimenta decorosa: el chaine.

- ¡Qué buen chaine anda, Andrés!
- Me extraña, voy de fiesta...​ Saludos,


José


Nota: "La cabra" y "la güila" significan "la novia".
"Diay" equivale en este contexto a "et bien".


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour José-a-punto-de-irse-de-vacaciones, 

Te propongo: se pomponner, se faire beau.

Bisous et joyeux Noël !

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bo0nne nuit,

- (se mettre) sur son 31
Ou encore :
- s'endimancher

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## blink05

"S'endimancher", que bonita expresión, con su equivalente en español, "endomingarse". Gracias, Cintia&Martine, no sabía que se decía en francés.

Swift, otra alternativa podría ser "beau-gosse". Es una expresión un poco "moderna". Trataré de explicarla un poco por si alguien no la conoce. La idea es, alguien atractivo, bien vestido, etc., como un conjunto. No me arriesgaría a una traducción. La mayor parte del tiempo se ocupa como "il est beau gosse" donde "est" es "es" y no "está"; o como sustantivo. También podrías decir "j'y vais beau gosse ce soir" cuando te estás peinando antes de ir a una soirée. El registro es familiar, y joven (tal vez un poco más que yo, pero no necesariamente). En google se encuentran varios ejemplos de blogs de niños donde está mencionada.

Saludos a todos, y buenas vacaciones.

Edit: También se usa, y mucho más que la anterior, "avoir la classe". Entiéndase como "estilo". Tu as trop la classe, il est habillé classe (en général "t'as" plutôt que "tu as"). Espero que logres ver las "nuances". ¡Saludos!.


----------



## swift

Gévy, Martine, C.,

Merci de vos propositions.

Gévy, merci. Malheureusement, je ne vois pas un jeune homme dire "je me suis pomponné pour voir ma copine". Même pas "je me suis fait beau". Or je ne suis pas natif...

Martine, je connaissais "s'endimancher", et nous avons une expression équivalente au Costa Rica: "ponerse el trapillo de dominguear".

Blink, merci pour tes propositions. Pour ce qui est de "avoir la classe", ce n'est pas exactement un équivalent. On dirait plutôt "tener caché" (et c'est une expression un peu vieille et ridicule). 
Bonnes vacances à tous, et à très bientôt!


Bien à vous,


José


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola Blink,


blink05 said:


> "S'endimancher", que bonita expresión, con su equivalente en español, "endomingarse". Gracias, Cintia&Martine, no sabía que se decía en francés.


Se... dec*ía *pero ya en mis tiempos con un ligero toque irónico, en tiempos en los que la gente hacía un real esfuerzo para vestir bien para asistir a misa.
Corrsponde al español de por aquí: _emperrifollarse_ emperifollarse


----------



## blink05

Me imagino, en español tiene el mismo origen. Y la misma connotación actual. ¡En español existe tal cual!: endomingarse, estar endomingado. 

Swift:

Tu as bien raison, ce n'est pas tout à fait équivalent. Mon autre proposition te convient-elle? Elle me semble moins évidente.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Se... dec*ía *pero ya en mis tiempos con un ligero toque irónico, en tiempos en los que la gente hacía un real esfuerzo para vestir bien para asistir a misa.
> Corrsponde al español de por aquí: _emperifollarse_


 
Aquí tiene la misma connotación. Lo mismo sucede con emperifollarse.

Entre los jóvenes, ambas voces se consideran "polas", es decir, palurdas.

Saludos,


José


----------



## swift

blink05 said:


> Mon autre proposition te convient-elle? Elle me semble moins évidente.


 
Voyons... "Être beau gosse" correspondrait à notre "estar hecho un popi/papi/rico". Effectivement, il me semble qu'un jeune homme costaricain pourrait le dire: "voy hecho un rico"... et il se ferait gausser tout de suite (par les filles, notamment)!

À plus,


J.


----------



## blink05

No me parece que nos estemos entendiendo.

Beau gosse puede ocuparse, en situaciones por supuesto, para "arreglarse bien". Es lo que intenté expresar en mi mensaje anterior. En ese sentido, significa "ir decentito" en comparación a "ir desastroso". Pour aller en boîte et ne pas se faire réfouler, c'est mieux d'y aller beau gosse, mettre la chemise dans le pantalon, mettre des chaussures.

Saludos.

Edit: "Se faire beau" de Gévy es una muy buena opción. Y tu podrías decir "je me suis habillé classe pour aller voir ma copine, j'ai mis du parfum, je me suis fait beau, j'y suis allez beau gosse quoi. En verdad el "se faire beau" se ocupa chez les jeunes hommes. No olvidemos que el "beau" no se entiende igual que nuestro "bello". Ahora me sentaré a esperar otras propuestas .

Saludos, de nuevo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No me convence demasiado beau gosse (entendí que chainear es sobre la ropa o complementos).
Un ejemplo: Brad Pitt es beau gosse vestido o... no


----------



## swift

Bonsoir, Blink

Et j'ai bien compris qu'il s'agit d'un emploi légitime dans ce contexte. Cependant, pour ce genre de situations, on dirait plutôt: "Voy bien mudado".



Cintia&Martine said:


> No me convence demasiado beau gosse (entendí que chainear es sobre la ropa o complementos).


 
Voilà, justement!



Cintia&Martine said:


> Un ejemplo: Brad Pitt es beau gosse vestido o... no


 
Tu vois maintenant pourquoi "être beau gosse" ne convient pas?

À plus,


swift


----------



## blink05

No quisiera entrar en polémica, ya que por supuesto, no pretendo zanjar la discusión en torno a "chainear" con mis propuestas. Sin embargo, quisiera destacar que mi propuesta no es tanto "être beau gosse" como "y aller beau gosse". Conozco su uso, porque la he visto usar y usado de esta forma en reiteradas ocasiones, en particular en contextos como el del ejemplo que di. Claro que su uso como "être beau gosse" como ejemplifica Cintia&Martine, es el más generalizado. 

Ahora quedaría esperar otras propuestas, que sin duda serán más pertinentes y con algo de suerte te satisfarán. 

Saludos.


----------



## swift

blink05 said:


> "Se faire beau" de Gévy es una muy buena opción. Y tu podrías decir "je me suis habillé classe pour aller voir ma copine, j'ai mis du parfum, je me suis fait beau, j'y suis allez beau gosse quoi. En verdad el "se faire beau" se ocupa chez les jeunes hommes.


 
Tu as raison. Je suis persuadé que "s'habiller classe" et "se faire beau" sont les traductions les plus proches de "chainearse".

Bonne nuit,


J.


----------



## blink05

Una pregunta, por curiosidad: ¿la expresión tiene su origen en el inglés? Osea, ¿va en el sentido de portar muchos accesorios?: http://www.empresasradiofonicas.net/web/images/wissin y yandel.JPG ¿O es más neutra? ¿Alguna evolución que haya sufrido la palabra?

Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola José:



> Gévy, merci. Malheureusement, je ne vois pas un jeune homme dire "je me suis pomponné pour voir ma copine". Même pas "je me suis fait beau". Or je ne suis pas natif...



Como verás, los ejemplos que da el CNRTL para "se pomponner" remiten ambos a hombres:


> −  _Empl. pronom. réfl._ _Se pomponner devant la glace._ _*L'élégant *se pomponne et va se promener sur les charniers_ (Artaud, _Théâtre et son double_, 1938, p.30). *Il*_ se pomponnait avec de menus tampons d'ouate imbibés d'esprit de vin_ (La Varende, _Gentilsh._, 1948, p.13).



Uso este verbo tanto para hombres como para mujeres.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Bonjour à tous,

En plus de "se faire beau" déjà cité ... "se mettre en frais" ; "faire des élégances"
"*Se* saper" peut convenir ..., en fait actuellement c'est _plus_ que simplement s'habiller, dans certains groupes ayant le culte du vêtement ce serait même la seule option... C'est même devenu un acronyme .

De mon temps de façon plus familière on disait "J'ai croisé xx, il était beau comme un camion"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Pendant que je rêvais à Brad  j'ai aussi pensé à _saper _et à son pendant _se fringuer_.
Une petite visite au dico de la Zone me dit qu'ils sont toujours employés.

Gracias Blink pour les précisions (y me uno a ti para una aclaración de la etimología) 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## TRADUCTORA24FR

swift said:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> No quería irme de vacaciones sin antes proponerles una última discusión alrededor de un costarriqueñismo.
> 
> En el habla popular costarricense, existe un verbo que se emplea para decir que alguien se ha arreglado muy bien. Se trata del verbo "chainearse". A continuación, algunos ejemplos del verbo en contexto:
> A
> - ¿Para dónde vas tan chaineado?
> - Diay, a la fiesta de la cabra.
> 
> B
> Ayer, antes de irme, me chainée bien y me puse colonia para ir a ver a la güila.
> 
> C
> Ahora vi a Alejandro, iba bien chaineado... Quién sabe a quién iba a ver.
> ​Desgraciadamente, los únicos verbos que yo conozco son bastante cultos (como "parer"). Por eso, me gustaría conocer los verbos del registro familiar en francés.
> 
> Además, quisiera señalar que existe también un sustantivo para referirse a la vestimenta decorosa: el chaine.
> - ¡Qué buen chaine anda, Andrés!
> - Me extraña, voy de fiesta...​Saludos,
> 
> 
> José
> 
> 
> Nota: "La cabra" y "la güila" significan "la novia".
> "Diay" equivale en este contexto a "et bien".


 
Se puede decir también : "Se mettre sur son 31" expresion que significa arreglarse, ponerse guapo para salir a una fiesta por ejemplo.


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Tu as bien raison, Blink. Nous ne voulons pas que ce fil s'en aille en eau de boudin. Si j'ai exprimé quelques réserves, c'est parce que les filles "françaises" que je connais réagissent en général de la même manière: avec un sourire ironique . Je suis persuadé, cependant, que dans le milieu où tu te trouves -qui est le plus authentique d'ailleurs puisque tu habites en France- "y aller beau gosse" est la tournure équivalente. Je ne l'ai pas rejetée, ta proposition, je voulais simplement avoir plus de détails (comme je n'ai pas accepté tout de suite les autres propositions). 

Pour ce qui est de l'origine de l'expression, il semblerait qu'il s'agisse d'un anglicisme: de l'anglais "to shine". Heureusement, le verbe "chainear" est bien plus ancien que le "bling bling" du hip-hop ou, plus récemment, du reggaeton.

Je te remercie avec empressement des précisions apportées à cette discussion.

Bien à toi,


J.


Gévy, Jean-Pierre, Martine,

Je vous remercie de ces précisions.

Merci Gévy, pour éclaircir l'emploi de "se pomponner".

J-P, je trouve très intéressante cette tendance de "se saper".

Et merci Martine pour "se fringuer" (un verbe que je connaissais mais qui ne me faisait pas penser à "chainearse").

Bien à vous,


J.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

_Saper _et _fringuer _significan los dos: _vestirse _sin más pero en los ejemplos que nos das al principio se entenderá: _vestirse algo mejor que para diario_.
- Tu te sapes/fringues ce soir pour aller à la fête ?
- Waow, t'es super fringué/sapé aujourd'hui ! En quel honneur ?
- etc


----------



## swift

Bonjour Martine,

Voilà pourquoi je disais que "se fringuer" tout court ne traduisait pas le sens de "chainearse", qui veut dire "s'habiller pour se distinguer".

Merci,


J.


----------

